# Sadzīves tehnika >  Kombinētais ūdens boileris + DS18B20 sensors

## dainisx

Varbūt kāds ir saskāries ar sekojošu risinājumu: kā, kur, pareizāk un vieglāk kombinētaja ūdens boilerī ievietot DS18B20 sensoru, lai nolasītu ūdens temperatūru?

----------


## Didzis

Es izmetu laukā orģinālo mehānisko termometru un tai caurumā ieliku temperatūras devēju. Pa virsu putoplastu un makgaivereni lentu.

----------


## dainisx

> Es izmetu laukā orģinālo mehānisko termometru un tai caurumā ieliku temperatūras devēju. Pa virsu putoplastu un makgaivereni lentu.


 Nav man gan nekad sanācis mainīt termometru, tikai tenu vecajam boilerim. Kā tas termometrs ņemas ārā un vai ūdens boilerī ir jānolaiž pirms rauj ārā to termometru?

----------


## Didzis

Termometrs ir tīri mehāniskais bimetāla verķis. Tā pakaļa peskaras ūdens bundulim no ārpuses. Izrauj to ārā no  siltinājuma un bāz caurumā savu datčiku.

----------


## dainisx

Nu re, izrādās pavisam vienkārši. Paldies.

----------

